# externe Tastatur funktioniert nicht richtig



## fink-x (21. April 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe ein Probelem mit einer externen Tastatur die ich an meinen Laptop angeschlossen habe. Die Tastatur ist PS/2, da mein Laptop diese Schnittstelle nicht hat, habe ich mir ein USB - PS/2 Adapter gekauft. 

Nun funktionieren bei der externen Tastatur, wenn ich diese an meinen Laptop angeschlossen habe, einige Knopfe nicht wie z.B "><" und noch andere.

Hatte vielleicht von euch jemand solch ein Problem oder kennt eine Lösung? Ich wäre euch echt Dankbar, da ich sehr viel mit dem Laptop arbeite und es sich doch immer besser mit einer richtigen Tastatur macht. 

Google und Suche habe ich genutzt aber nicht brauchbares gefunden. 

Danke im Voraus...

fink-x


----------



## Dr Dau (21. April 2006)

Hallo!

Am Adapter dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen.
Funktionieren die Testen wirklich nicht oder sind sie nur an anderer Stelle?
Evtl. könnte ein falsches Tastaturlayout (Standardtastatur 101/102 Tasen) und/oder Gebietsschema eingestellt sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## fink-x (21. April 2006)

Die Tasten funktionieren wirklich nicht. Und ich habe ehrlich keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte.
Was meinst du mit dem Tastaturlayout? Und wie kann ich das evt. umstellen? Muss ich mir irgendwelche neuen Treiber dafür installieren?

Danke fink-x


----------



## Dr Dau (22. April 2006)

Das Tastaturlayout besagt was für eine Tastatur Du hast.
So hat die Laptoptastatur ein anderes Layout als wie eine normale Tastatur.
Tasten sind zum Teil anders angeordnet und haben bei einer Laptoptastatur zum Teil ja auch mehrere Funktionen (z.b. mit der "Fn" Taste).

Für eine Standardtastatur bringt Windows die Treiber schon mit.
Da der Wechsel zur Standardtastatur aber auch den Nachteil mit sich bringt dass auf der Laptoptastatur einige Tasten (Sonderfunktionen) evtl. nicht mehr funktionieren, solltest Du vorher gucken ob der Treiber für die Laptoptastatur von Mircrosoft ist oder ob Du ggf. die Treiber CD zum Laptop bereithalten musst.
Mehrere Tastaturlayouts (damit verbunden also auch die Treiber) lassen sich nicht parallel installieren.
Dass heisst: der Wechsel müsste evtl. auch wieder rückgängig gemacht werden.

Bei Windows XP kannst Du über Start/Systemsteuereung/Drucker und andere Hardware/Tastatur/Hardware sehen welche Tastatur installiert ist.
(Bei Windows 2000 unter Start/Einstellungen/Systemsteuerung/Tastatur/Hardware.)
Dort kannst Du auch über Eigenschaften/Treiber/Aktualisieren (Bei Win2k "Eigenschaften/Treiber/Treiber Aktualisieren") einen Anderen Treiber installieren.
Für eine gewöhnliche Tastatur langt die "Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten)", für diese bringt Windows den Treiber schon mit.
Wenn Du eine von diesen Tastaturen mit div. Sonderfunktionen (z.b. Multimediatasten oder  Internettasten) hast, solltest Du evtl. den zur Tastatur gehörenden Treiber installieren.


----------



## fink-x (22. April 2006)

Es ist sehr eigenartig. Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht alle Tasten zu checken und es ist nur eine einzige die nicht geht also die "< > |" Taste. Man und genau die Taste brauche ich, da ich viel mit HTML mache. 

In den Treiber Einstellungen hab ich nach geschaut und dort waren zwei eingetragen
1. eine Japanische PS/2 Tastatur (106/109 Tasten)
2. eine HID Tastatur

Ach so, die Tastatur funktioniert an einem anderen Normalen PC ich habe es getestet ob vielleicht die Taste kaputt ist. Leider kann ich auch kein direkten Treiber für die Tastatur finden...
die Tastatur ist eine:
"Microsoft Natural Multimedia Keyboard 1.0a" hätte ich vielleicht gleich dazu schreiben sollen.

Danke fink-x


----------

